

China No Longer Top Holder of US Treasuries - cwan
http://www.cnbc.com/id/40682653

======
iwwr
The difference being that the Fed can monetize it all, while the Chinese
can't. Unless, of course, they decide to surreptitiously print money as well
(the kind of printing tech that the US Treasury uses is easily available to
the Chinese).

------
junkbit
Tyler Durden! EDIT: Oh nvm I see from the gravatar that the analyst cited is
using a pseudonym.

